# The White Lady (Leucorchestris arenicola)



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

You have to love these spiders,


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Pretty cool spider. Are these even commercially available?


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Looks evil.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Lucifus said:


> Looks evil.


But nice, oh, and do you ever sleep Lucifus? :lol2:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Willenium said:


> Pretty cool spider. Are these even commercially available?


Not very often, i got these from my swiss invert supplier that i distribute for, between us we have some spares as well as 15 pairs that we are trying to breed


----------



## Gem (Aug 26, 2007)

Absolutely stunning, Just added to the list :mf_dribble:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Incubuss said:


> But nice, oh, and do you ever sleep Lucifus? :lol2:


I do but recently ive been sleeping from 6am till 12pm. New medication is driving my sleep patterns wild. :lol2:


----------



## kazzz32 (Sep 29, 2008)

Very beautiful but too scary for me!


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

nice spider


----------



## bug man (Aug 4, 2008)

*ef*

m love my t's but spiders they give me the creeps


----------



## Peter_Kirk (Apr 6, 2008)

Is that the same "white lady spider" you get in Namibia that escapes from predators by pulling in it's legs and cartwheeling down the sand dune (famous bit of footage from National Geographic!)??


----------



## y2kcurran (Aug 27, 2008)

they look klass!!!!


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Peter_Kirk said:


> Is that the same "white lady spider" you get in Namibia that escapes from predators by pulling in it's legs and cartwheeling down the sand dune (famous bit of footage from National Geographic!)??


Yep thats the one


----------

